# The Chicken Hilton



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We made temporary perches for the brooder box. My chicks are 2 weeks old and we are hardening them off fast. They are on the lowest light at night a on warmer days, off completely. 
They are loving their perches. I'm hoping this will teach them how to roost rather than squat to sleep at night.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Is it bad to leave the heat lamp in longer?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No , not at all. In fact, you want it in until they're feathered out. We just are having very mild to warm temps here so I'm getting ready early to get the chicks out. I did that last fall and they did very well.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Best way to tell is just try to let one side be warmer than the other and the chicks will move to where they're comfortable, then you know.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm confused about bedding. Been using wood chips, but my better half has a brother who keeps telling him it's a waste of money and to use straw. I thought straw introduces more problems? Until I can produce some income, ever penny is being tracked and I don't want to forsake health in favor of cost, but I don't want to spend foolishly either. What bedding should be in the coop and do I need bedding in the run as well?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Wood chips vs. straw = personal preference.
I started my baby chicks on wood chips,got tired of them kicking chips and poop in the waterer.Now they're on straw.
Adult coop 120 Sq.ft. Half of a bale of straw to fill entire coop $1.75 , or 3 bags of chips $15.

ETA In the brooders it is easier to scoop out the chips.But i find it alot easier to rake out the straw than to sweep and shovel the chips out of the coop.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I use wood chips on my brooder and only change weekly. I also use them in the nest boxes and only change every 3-4 months as needed. Sand on the coop floor raked daily and added as needed. 4 yards of sand here is $7 for builders grade. Nothing added to the run. We don't have a big operation so we're out 2 bales of wood chips ,2 loads of sand and some staw for them to scratch around in.
Edit- This is about a years supply...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I use paper towels initially for about a week because the chicks are small as are their droppings. Then I use newspaper, it requires frequent changing. When the chicks get older, they will rip the newspaper and try to eat it. That's when I slip the paper under the cage and onto the tray to catch droppings.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice set up, Dawg! I like the idea off a wire bottom on the brooder! That would be much cleaner.


----------

